# JD 8420 Tractors - 2 highest prices I've seen



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

Just posted Youtube video, a look at the (2) highest auction sale prices I've ever seen on JD 8420 tractors...both sold on farm sales in December, one in Iowa, other in Illinois. Here's the video:






Pete
www.machinerypete.com


----------

